# My car (minus the recent damage)



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I wish my car still looked like this but I finally got the drawings done.

Hope ur computer's got hi-res:


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i wanna see that grey bar for real. your avatar had me wondering what you did there. looks good on teal!
good luck gettin your ride back together. you need to put a c/f hood on your drawing!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

fo real, here's my ass:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

that is one fine ass


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'll put the pix of my car in another thread once all the damage is repaired and I get the car painted. I have scratches and scuffs EVERYWHERE and now I will need the front end painted with all the new parts. I'm almost happy about the accident, I will now finally be able to do all the cosmetic mods I've had my eye on for some time now. The only thing I don't like is how this will affect my rates. I'm going to take the 4 hour driving school to eliminate my points and the citation I got.


----------



## SRV1 (Sep 29, 2002)

Looks great! I am very interested in how you did that. Looks like it took you awhile. 

James


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

hell yeah man. that looks good!!!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

looking good!!!


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

Nice! Me like!


----------

